# Watchmen (TV series)



## nixie (Nov 6, 2019)

I've watched the first three episodes. 
Weird and wonderful, at times I don't have a clue what's going on.
Still enjoying it though.


----------



## REBerg (Nov 6, 2019)

Not having read the comics or seen the movie, of course I found the first episode totally confusing; but things seem to be making more sense as the show progresses. It's a very different take on superheroes.
Angela King, as officer Angela Abar/Sister Night is intense. Jean Smart as Agent Laurie Blake/Silk Spectre is a standout character.


Spoiler



I was shocked when Tulsa Police Judd Crawford Chief (Don Johnson) was dangling from a rope at the end of the first episode. It seemed like he was going to be one of the central characters.
Doctor Manhattan (Jeremy Irons) is completely bonkers. Must the ultra-intelligent also be completely insane?


----------



## Khuratokh (Nov 6, 2019)

REBerg said:


> Not having read the comics or seen the movie, of course I found the first episode totally confusing; but things seem to be making more sense as the show progresses. It's a very different take on superheroes.
> Angela King, as officer Angela Abar/Sister Night is intense. Jean Smart as Agent Laurie Blake/Silk Spectre is a standout character.
> 
> 
> ...


Jeremy Irons plays Veidt/Ozymandias, (the worlds's smartest, richest man) not Dr. Manhattan. (Naked Blue Physical God, currently residing on Mars) 
The two of them are however, responsible for the  state the world is currently in.


----------



## REBerg (Nov 6, 2019)

Khuratokh said:


> Jeremy Irons plays Veidt/Ozymandias, (the worlds's smartest, richest man) not Dr. Manhattan. (Naked Blue Physical God, currently residing on Mars)
> The two of them are however, responsible for the  state the world is currently in.


I wondered why he had so many names.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 6, 2019)

Where is this on to?


----------



## nixie (Nov 6, 2019)

Mouse said:


> Where is this on to?


Sky Atlantic


----------



## REBerg (Nov 6, 2019)

Mouse said:


> Where is this on to?


HBO in the US


----------



## Mouse (Nov 7, 2019)

Oh ok, ta. I won't be able to watch then.


----------



## REBerg (Nov 7, 2019)

Undoubtedly the series will be made available by other means in the near future.


----------



## REBerg (Nov 13, 2019)

*1.04 If You Don't Like My Story, Write Your Own*


Spoiler



Adrian Veidt gets creepier in every appearance.
His clone creation process is as disturbing as it is ridiculous: Harvest babies from what look like lobster or crab traps (tossing the unacceptable ones back in the water), then strap them into a revolving contraption to bring them to adulthood.
The babies' increasingly intense cries as the process continued off-camera were difficult to hear. I was glad that he wasn't microwaving them for lunch, although it looks like their eventual fate will be death -- either by experiment or grisly murders.
If Veidt gets out of his prison, it will be through escape, not release for good behavior.


----------



## -K2- (Dec 16, 2019)

So in the series finale, an interesting point was made that relates to all of us. Using myself as an example, I routinely like to lace my work with little facts, clues and actions which ALL ultimately have some value. I'll add them throughout, although, giving myself a little credit, I (fortunately, not like I thought of this before) tend to repeat them as some quirk of a character or perhaps a common aspect of the environment, whatever.

The point that struck me though was, a LOT of the little surprises that meant something in this episode, were not given to us way back in the beginning... but, recent enough (the previous two episodes), where they were fresh enough in your mind to give you an 'ah-ha' moment. I never directly considered that before.

In other works I've read and series I've watched, often they have that foreshadowing... which it's not really that, just more something of significance later, so far back that it doesn't have any impact. It might if you sit and try and deconstruct everything, but sometimes it is simply lost or forgotten as there has been so much in between.

That's something I need to remember.  Granted, some of it was a little too glaringly obvious, but it's a good point 'for me' to keep in mind.

K2


----------



## -K2- (Dec 17, 2019)

Well, you learn something new every day... I'm hesitant to post the link (unsure if it would violate forum rules regarding sensitive topics), but I just ran across an article discussing the *actual* 1921 Tulsa race riots and suspected mass graves found. It is estimated that 300 Black Americans were killed and 35 sq. blocks were destroyed, 1,250 homes, churches, schools, businesses, a hospital and a library, by not just vigilantes but also government agents.

I never knew...







K2


----------



## REBerg (Dec 22, 2019)

This one of those impressive shows that I would watch repeatedly and expect to appreciate more each time.
It's a little difficult to follow, at least for me, but well worth the effort. It's a wild exploration of racism and superhero insanity.
I hope HBO renews it for another season or ten.


----------



## Av Demeisen (Dec 22, 2019)

Outstanding show. Not specifically made for bingeing, but the final two episodes (8 & 9) work best watched back-to-back IMO.


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 15, 2020)

Brilliant show. I was a huge fan of the comic book sorry graphic novel , thought the movie was well done (despite wimping out on the ending) and loved the series. Sadly, the creator says he has said all he wants to say with it, and while others may pick up the baton and run with it, there will be no more input from him, according to the Wiki article. I guess it did sort of wrap everything up quite well, and you would wonder where it would or could go from there.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 22, 2020)

Picked this up on DVD the other day. I’m three episodes in and thoroughly enjoying it. Damn fine TV!


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 24, 2020)

Just finished watching the finale. An utterly superb series from start to finish. It makes you hope for a second season but maybe that’s not the best idea. Maybe better to go out on a high...after all, Fawlty Towers only lasted twelve episodes and is still regarded as a classic (and classic is a word that Watchmen has already earned in my book).


----------

